# [SOLVED] Cannot connect to router



## whenduckscry (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi TechSupport Forum!

I have a problem! (hooray!)

In a nutshell, my computer cannot connect to the router.

Before I carry on, allow me to provide you with some specifications:

*OS: *Windows 7 and XP dual-boot (Windows 7 is my main)
*Anti-virus:* Avira Free Version
*ISP Provider:* Optus (I'm Australian. Though I don't think ISP is the problem)
*Router: *D-Link N Router DIR615
*Modem: *SpeedStream 4200-Series

I'm connecting wirelessly using D-Link Wireless N nano USB Adapter

Also, apologies if this issue had been answered many times before. I've searched everywhere in the internet but found no solutions to my issue. 





So here goes:

My computer can recognise my router. It's 5-bars full but it says 'Limited Access'.
Whenever I ping the router it says 'PING Transmit Failed: General Failure'
All other computers in the house can connect to the router with no issues (and hence I can send this e-mail).
My USB adapter can be used on another computer in the house so I don't think it's broken.
This problem started after I got back from work. I was on XP on the previous night, and it had an update.
The problem persists no matter what OS I'm on.
This is my ipconfig /all result:



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7057]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> C:\Users\a user name>ipconfig /all
> Windows IP Configuration
> ...


 



I tried the following with no success:

Reset the computer.
Switched modem off and on again.
netsh winsock reset catalog (+ restart comp)
netsh int ip reset reset.log (+ restart comp)
Manually entered default gateway and DNS server addresses to match other computers that are able to connect with the router.
I also found that in the device manager that *my ethernet controller is missing. *I tried to download it from the manufacturer of my motherboard (don't even know if I got the right thing). Installed. Still failed.
I'm out of ideas (I'm not an IT guy, obviously). I'm guessing that it might have something to do with having this dual-boot? I never had this problem before. I just tried this dual-boot thing recently and I was able to connect to the internet in both Windows 7 and XP for awhile until today.

So yeah, any help is very much appreciated and I thank you in advance.

Kind regards,

Ducky.


P.S. I'm new! HI!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Cannot connect to router*

Hi and welcome to TSF!

I would suggest trying to uninstall the update that was installed on the computer. Sometimes system updates can have a negative impact on Internet connectivity.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Cannot connect to router*

Your DLink wireless card isn't getting an IP address from your router, so you won't be able to connect to anything. First, set your wireless card to Auto DHCP configuration using this guide. Reboot and see if you can connect. If no connection, run IPCONFIG again and look for *Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.89.63(Preferred)*. A 169 address means you aren't connecting. A 192.168.0.xxx address means you've connected to your router.

Go to Dlink's site and see if there are newer drivers available for the network card and install them. If no luck, post another IPconfig.


----------



## whenduckscry (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Cannot connect to router*

Hey guys, 

I tried out all your suggestions:

> Uninstalled XP Update. I uninstalled through add/remove programs.
Still no luck.

> Checked if Wireless card is on Auto DHCP configuration.
I've checked and it's already on Auto DHCP config.

> Update DLink Wireless Adapter
Done. Still no luck 

My ipconfig /all now looks like this:



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7057]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> C:\Users\a user name>ipconfig /all
> Windows IP Configuration
> ...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot connect to router*

turn off the wifi encryption and see if you can connect.

do you see other wireless ssids listed when you look for wifi networks?


----------



## whenduckscry (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Cannot connect to router*

lol I've reset the router by pressing the button on the back of it using a paperclip. 

And suddenly the problem is magically fixed!

Thank you everyone for taking the time to read my horrendously long post and gave me suggestions.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Cannot connect to router*

Hahaha! Nice when it's a simple fix. Glad you got it working and posted back.


----------

